# Top five T Breeders in US



## spidahman (Jan 25, 2011)

...who is?


----------



## matthias (Jan 25, 2011)

just what are you asking? how breeds the most slings? or the most different kinds? or the highest percent of successful breeding?

I have no way of knowing any of those (most don't release stats)

But I would guess, (in no particular order) Swifty, Alex at Tarantula.com, and Jmugleston would have to be in any top five list of BREEDERS.

Sales, and owners are a different story.


----------



## Tremors (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess I'll chime in on this one because I wanted to ask a similar question but was afraid of starting a war.

spidahman needs to ask his question again and this time be more specific.  I can't read his mind so I don't know if he means top five breeders by name recognition, volume, variety of species, or what I want to know - quality.

Let's take a particular species as an example; Poecilotheria regalis.  This is one particular species that I've always wanted but have held off buying because I didn't know who to buy it from.  I want to own just one and have it as a display animal and don't have any intention right now of breeding any, but I would like to buy a good quality young one.  Well who has the best stock in this country?  A lot of people breed this species but it doesn't mean they have good breeding stock.  I know they are still considered "bugs" but I have to believe that quality parents produce quality babies and not everyone who breeds T's keeps them in the best possible conditions or feeds them correctly etc,.  

I'm simply saying...life finds a way.  And even mutts breed and have babies.

So how do you find out who has good breeding stock?  That's my question.  I'm not trying to flame this post, but I believe it's a valid question.  I've always sought out the best fish, reptiles, amphibians.  Tarantulas shouldn't be any different.


----------



## madamoisele (Jan 26, 2011)

It doesn't seem that difficult a question.  I am guessing that the criteria might be something like this:

Who are the top five breeders that you wouldn't hesitate to purchase from, who are known for quality specimens, great packing, good treatment of the T's, and decent pricing?

Well, I've only purchased spiders from three places - two LPS and one online gentleman who happened to live in the same city I do.  I had great luck with Lance (from here), but he has a small collection, like me.  However, I can tell you this much - I pay attention to people's posts to find out who has had happy experiences, and if I had to make a purchase from big sellers, here's my list (not necessary in order):

1.  RobC - I'm subscribed to his YT channel (Tarantulaguy1976) and I appreciate his love for his animals and high standards of care.

2.  Paul Becker - Haven't talked to him personally, but his reputation precedes him.

3.  Reptist - A little on the pricier side, but I love his videos and can tell he takes great care of his T's.

4.  You're on your own from here on in - I just don't know enough about the others to say.


----------



## Venom (Jan 26, 2011)

Kelly Swift.  Nuff said!


----------



## codykrr (Jan 26, 2011)

for me. it would be

Anastasia.

Jmugleston

Kelly swift

syndicate(while not a mass breeder he has excellent success rates)

Talkenlate(not much into breeding spiders these days though)  but he for sure paved the way with the pokies.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jan 26, 2011)

Jmugleston!!


----------



## CAK (Jan 26, 2011)

I disagree with madamoisele.  That question is very subjective.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a distinction between the top 5 breeders and the top 5 suppliers?  Ken The Bug Guy would have to be at the top of the supplier list.


----------



## Bengal21 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know if I could limit it to 5, but here are the first names that come to my mind in no particular order.

Rob, Anastasia, Ken The Bug Guy, Paul B., Swift's, Maybe Joe?  I don't know if Joe considers himself a "breeder", as I've not ever seen him in the FS section, but I'd guess he has done his fair share.  I guess I need to know if you meant "breeder" or "dealer".

I think if this question is to be answered properly, we should ask for a little more criteria.  Here are some categories that come to mind.

1. Most famous.
2. Biggest variety of T's
3. Successes with rarer species
4. Positive Reputation with shipping, customer service etc.
5. Number of animals produced
6. Competitive Pricing
7. Good Husbandry


I think you have to measure those qualities and decide what you're looking for before you can determine a top 5.


----------



## spidahman (Jan 26, 2011)

...what is so difficult to understand?
who is in the top 5 breeders in US who supply US hobby market with CB t's
not dealers who get them from breeders, when I buy a t, i like to know where it come from

...yes I would say Kelly Swift is in top 5


----------



## CAK (Jan 26, 2011)

spidahman said:


> ..what is so difficult to understand?
> who is in the top 5 breeders in US who supply US hobby market with CB t's
> not dealers who get them from breeders
> when I buy a t, i like to know where it come from


Do you want to pay more and have a diverse selection?  Do you want to pay much much less and have two or three options?

The fact that people aren't understanding your question isn't unrealistic.  People have given the criteria to you, that they were looking to get clarification on to help and all we are getting is a "what is so difficult to understand?"

If you are looking for a where to buy from...  Just hit the classifieds and check the reviews.  You will have better luck answering your question than we will.


----------



## Bengal21 (Jan 26, 2011)

spidahman said:


> ...what is so difficult to understand?
> who is in the top 5 breeders in US who supply US hobby market with CB t's
> not dealers who get them from breeders, when I buy a t, i like to know where it come from
> 
> ...yes I would say Kelly Swift is in top 5


What is difficult to understand is what you mean by "top"

If i want a cheap spider, seller A is best, if I want a rare spider, seller A doesn't have it so I go with B.  If I want a trusted shipper with great packaging and a reputation, I go with C, but he costs more than A and B.  What's so difficult to understand by us asking "by what criteria do you consider a top seller"?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 26, 2011)

Let me ask the question this way, since I'm getting curious myself.  Can you name 5 breeders that the biggest suppliers in the hobby (in terms of number of Ts sold) get their stock from?  Would such a list include these folks, in no particular order?


Alex at Tarantula.com
Anastasia
Jmugleston
Kelly Swift
RobC


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2011)

codykrr said:


> syndicate(while not a mass breeder he has excellent success rates)


Oh why thank you! :worship:


----------



## losct2381 (Jan 26, 2011)

i would def agree with alot of other people when i say that i think 
anastasia is by far one of the best breeders. I can say i have see her work first hand i buy alot from her and i have been to her house and have seen her setup.
she has a massive amounts of spiders and i have only seen one of her rooms i know she has another on another site. and her exp is remarkable. If u look at her site she has breed some spiders that have never been breed in captivity in the us thats impressive. 
And second i have to say robc's exp sharing of knowledge and his way of improvising def make him in the top for me. 
and third I def have to say that fran also very smart when it comes down to the subject of tarantulas. He can almost answer any question u got and if not it seems like he does some homework and comes right back with the right answer. thumbs up for him too. i hve bought from alot of people in the past and very few have meet the cut but these and some other def have a great deal of thanks coming from me


----------



## codykrr (Jan 26, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Oh why thank you! :worship:


no problem.


----------



## matthias (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had a little more time to think about this. 

I know he is not part of the online community but there really is no one else alive in the US that has breed more species or been breeding for as long as Kelly Swift. Last I heard (and I'm sure it is more than that now) he had produce 2nd instar babies from 72 different species.

He is the only seller I know that if he didn't produce it he will tell you he didn't and usually who did. 

Bill and Bruce of the former Theraphosa Breeding Project, and Michael Jaccobi (is he still alive?) would probably share the second spot. But I don't think any of them do much breeding any more.

Also Jmugleston and Alex with Tarantula.com have to also be in the "top 5"


----------



## Philth (Jan 27, 2011)

Kelly Swift is the first that comes to my mind.  Im pretty sure he's hatched over 100 sp. at this point.:worship:

Anastasia had more _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ sacs last year than most "breeders" will have altogether in a life time haha:worship:

Eric Reynolds should be mentioned in this thread too, although not much active on the boards these days, the guy bred some serious stuff.:worship:

Robc, if he's still claiming that he hatched 45 sp. or what ever it was haha;P

Chris Allen, The guy has been on a roll breeding Asian spiders that you never knew existed :worship:

And # 6........ME , but that aint good enough for this thread haha.

my opinions are based on the U.S. breeders and are not reflected of those on the other side of the pond.

Later, Tom


----------



## moose35 (Jan 27, 2011)

Philth said:


> And # 6........ME , but that aint good enough for this thread haha.


i think you made a typo

you meant #16 right?



moose


----------



## Philth (Jan 27, 2011)

moose35 said:


> i think you made a typo
> 
> you meant #16 right?
> 
> ...


these days you can add a 1 in front of that number.


----------



## Big_nito (Jan 27, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Oh why thank you! :worship:



Chris, seriously u have one heck of a breeding project. Ive never come across a person so dedicated to asian tarantulas (coz ive heard they are very hard to breed)... keep it up buddy! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 28, 2011)

Philth said:


> Kelly Swift is the first that comes to my mind.  Im pretty sure he's hatched over 100 sp. at this point.:worship:
> 
> Anastasia had more _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ sacs last year than most "breeders" will have altogether in a life time haha:worship:
> 
> ...



Oh common, I'll be honored be sandwiched between Kelly and you Man 
oops it come out kinda funny but I can still take it, haha
Cant beat Kelly tho, he is definitely up there he got to be very close to 100 species or possibly over and that not counting multiple sacs for each specie
Am not even half way, only 43sp (not qty o sacs) for me , but yes Ephebopus cyanognathus is the winner, my girls turn in to chickens 
and you Tommy, I got very quite a few rare ones that came from you
So its nice to see my name been mention, with you two long timers, Thank you :worship:

and yes, more Ephebopus coming


----------



## codykrr (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom I would have mentioned you too, but to be honest I havent seen any of your stuff around lately.  

I know a few years back you were rolling them out.

My list was based on *current* active breeders.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 8, 2011)

Swift is by far my favorite big online seller.  I think his packing great and his  pricing is fair.  I only wish he would update his price lists more often.


----------



## JC (Mar 8, 2011)

Jmugle
Ana(where are all those breeding reports! )
Kelly
Ryan

No particular order.


----------



## King Leonidas (Mar 8, 2011)

My favorites are... 

Ken The Bug Guy :worship:
Paul Becker :clap:


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm definitely not a 'breeder' when compared to these guys:



Philth said:


> Kelly Swift is the first that comes to my mind.  Im pretty sure he's hatched over 100 sp. at this point.:worship:
> 
> Anastasia had more _Ephebopus cyanognathus_ sacs last year than most "breeders" will have altogether in a life time haha:worship:
> 
> ...


This reflects my feelings too - although Jmugleston should be in there for sure.  Since we know Rob's claim is false, we can put Joey there instead.

Ryan Nefcy is one to consider too.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 9, 2011)

Philth said:


> Kelly Swift is the first that comes to my mind.  Im pretty sure he's hatched over 100 sp. at this point.:worship:


Kelly gets my vote for #1 in the USA!
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 9, 2011)

JC;1834366
Ana(where are all those breeding reports! :shame:)
.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> On My website


----------



## JC (Mar 9, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> On My website


Ah, good. Now I'm a member.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 10, 2011)

Philth said:


> Robc, if he's still claiming that he hatched 45 sp. or what ever it was haha;P


Wow guess I missed about 39 of those species in my absence the last year or so!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 10, 2011)

matthias said:


> I've had a little more time to think about this.
> 
> I know he is not part of the online community but there really is no one else alive in the US that has breed more species or been breeding for as long as Kelly Swift. Last I heard (and I'm sure it is more than that now) he had produce 2nd instar babies from 72 different species.
> 
> ...



I am under the impression that Michael Jacobi works with Alex at tarantulas.com.
Bruce and Billy of TBP did some amazing stuff when they were actively breeding, and I think they'd bred a few species first in the US.
Whatever happened to the e-spiderworld guys?
A good spin-off to this thread would be "who are the greatest breeders/dealers who have gone out of business?"  
Kelly Swift has my vote for greatest, partially just because he's consistently bred and been part of the hobby for so long.  So many others have appeared and disappeared and Kelly Swift is always there.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 10, 2011)

I know I'm not on that list.  However, if the list was the top 5 people who can get a breeding pair to sit in a perpetual threat pose at each other.... I would rule that list.

My last attempt it looked like the spiders were refs at a football game with a touchdown being scored every second... 

Lemme see..... 0 for 43??? And counting.


----------

